# just got a new bow



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats on the new bow post some pics


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> hey yall i just got a new bow today. it is and alpine silverado eclipse its set at 45 lb and 24 inch draw length got a black gold flashpoint 4 pin sight and a rip cord


i hav the same bow u copier (jk). my bow is set at 40lbs, 25 draw, and a black gold site. see u at school tomorrow at school kole.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

do you guys hunt with those draw weights? ( 40lbs and 45lbs )


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> do you guys hunt with those draw weights? ( 40lbs and 45lbs )


Im guessin they do.. Im pretty sure master hunter does.. and wouldnt doubt if toyotacoma does too..


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Im guessin they do.. Im pretty sure master hunter does.. and wouldnt doubt if toyotacoma does too..


here in az, you have to be pullin at least 50lbs...... but whatever


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> here in az, you have to be pullin at least 50lbs...... but whatever


in NC you have to pull 35 lb compound and 40 tr. :wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I know a kid that killed a Hog in Ohio (double D ranch)
He shot a Diamond set on 27 pounds.

Ill try and get a picture on here of him soon.

But as of a law here in wv, i think you cant shoot anything with under 35 ib. bow.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> I know a kid that killed a Hog in Ohio (double D ranch)
> He shot a Diamond set on 27 pounds.
> 
> Ill try and get a picture on here of him soon.
> ...


27lbs??? that's amazing...... i didnt think the arrow had enough energy to kill anything.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> 27lbs??? that's amazing...... i didnt think the arrow had enough energy to kill anything.


o ya as long as you keep your arrows light and get about 150 fps or even less you can still kill an animal as long as you are sure of shot placement


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*alpine*

i LOVE THAT BOW.....it looks sooooooo cool, love the riser and metal handle with grip and the split limbs, although i still love my trkon, i am so envios....picks please....BTW i shoot 55# at 25":tongue:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

shooterdom said:


> although i still love my trkon


everyone whos shot one does =]

post pics please =]


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> o ya as long as you keep your arrows light and get about 150 fps or even less you can still kill an animal as long as you are sure of shot placement


man that is scarey tho


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i agree i wouldnt want to do it but i know it can be done


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Im guessin they do.. Im pretty sure master hunter does.. and wouldnt doubt if toyotacoma does too..


yes i do hunt with that same poundage. how did u now bowhunter?


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> do you guys hunt with those draw weights? ( 40lbs and 45lbs )


ya i do just shoot deer though


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

k ill try to get pictures up soon!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

For everyone asking about the post i made, he was shooting a Easton Epic 600 with a 75 grn. NAP broadhead.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool, post pics!
I'm really suprised that Az's min draw weight is 50#. I beleive that 35-40# is really plenty on deer sized animals with the right arrow.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

hey man that will be a good one I got a new mathews conquest 3 good luck!


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

well first of all how do you post pictures?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> o ya as long as you keep your arrows light and get about 150 fps or even less you can still kill an animal as long as you are sure of shot placement


Jamie Leffler on Primitive archer shot a deer he killed earlier with a 27# primitive bow and heavy arrow... poked through the other side. Light arrows may have kinetic energy, but lack momentum. In terms of cutting, I think momentum is more inportant that KE, which seems to be more of a ballistics thing, especially when even your compound is barely pushing 150 fps- as my brother said, a feather flying at two hundred miles per hour is harder to stop than a rock going at seventy. But shot placement is more important than all this anyway. The only point of shooting stronger bows is to have "insurance" agaisnt poor hits (as in hitting bone or whatever) and to have less drop with heavier arrows.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

toyatacoma said:


> well first of all how do you post pictures?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=284050


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Cool, post pics!
> I'm really suprised that Az's min draw weight is 50#. I beleive that 35-40# is really plenty on deer sized animals with the right arrow.




i believe that the reason our minimum is 50# is because az has a very large varity of big game. 40lbs would be pushing it, if you wanted to take down a large bull elk. just my thoughts tho..... ill try to find something on.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

We have everything from squirrels to 1500# moose here and our min is 40#.
I can see not wanting to go elk hunting with 35# though.
As todays bow become more effeciant maybe the regs will change, because a modern 40 # bow will put out as much energy as a 55# bow did 10 years ago.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> We have everything from squirrels to 1500# moose here and our min is 40#.
> I can see not wanting to go elk hunting with 35# though.
> As todays bow become more effeciant maybe the regs will change, because a modern 40 # bow will put out as much energy as a 55# bow did 10 years ago.


i can't see a hunting a moose or an elk with a 40# draw weight. in my mind, i just dont think that is enough. i apologize if some of you feel as tho i am bashing on you, cause im not.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i can't see a hunting a moose or an elk with a 40# draw weight. in my mind, i just dont think that is enough. i apologize if some of you feel as tho i am bashing on you, cause im not.


No no not at all, i dont think i would shoot 40# at an elk tho. Just afraid of not enough penetration and just wounding the animal. I agree with you but 35-40 is what i would say would be good enough for a deer. Ill just stick with my 64-70 lb depending on the game ha.

Masterhunter: I just figured


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

master hunter said:


> yes i do hunt with that same poundage. how did u now bowhunter?


cause you shot a 8 point with the bow:wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=284050


thanks ill take a picture of my bow then get it up!:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> We have everything from squirrels to 1500# moose here and our min is 40#.
> I can see not wanting to go elk hunting with 35# though.
> As todays bow become more effeciant maybe the regs will change, because a modern 40 # bow will put out as much energy as a 55# bow did 10 years ago.


Not true. Bows _thousands_ of years ago were just efficient... it's all in the arrows and distance. Modern bows have the ability to shoot very light arrows exceptionally fast. What people forget, is that years ago people shot much heavier arrows for hunting. No one would even think of shooting arrows as light as the ones made today. A person shooting a 40# bow would be using as heavy arrows as they could- about 450 grains or so. *They only difference between bows then and now is how far these smaller bows can shoot*. If you want to shoot a light bow, then you must be a much better hunter, being able to get within ten yards of game. A 40# bow with 400 grain arrows can kill a moose or elk clean as a stronger bow... just not _nearly_ as far away. Modern hunters aren't willing to comprimise or work harder themselves to get the lighter equipment to work well.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> Not true. Bows _thousands_ of years ago were just efficient... it's all in the arrows and distance. Modern bows have the ability to shoot very light arrows exceptionally fast. What people forget, is that years ago people shot much heavier arrows for hunting. No one would even think of shooting arrows as light as the ones made today. A person shooting a 40# bow would be using as heavy arrows as they could- about 450 grains or so. *They only difference between bows then and now is how far these smaller bows can shoot*. If you want to shoot a light bow, then you must be a much better hunter, being able to get within ten yards of game. A 40# bow with 400 grain arrows can kill a moose or elk clean as a stronger bow... just not _nearly_ as far away. Modern hunters aren't willing to comprimise or work harder themselves to get the lighter equipment to work well.


ok, im not going to say you are wrong, but i dont agree with you totally. bows today are much stronger than bows ( back in the day ) thousands of years ago. but, the truth is that bows these days ( compounds ) put out so much more kinetic energy and as well as they are much more reliable. Also, i can shoot a compound at a ( example ) 100 yards, than someone can with a traditional bow. so accuracy plays a big role in it too. these bows are just better....... theres not a way say it any differently.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

> kegan Quote:
> Originally Posted by OOPS! I missed.
> We have everything from squirrels to 1500# moose here and our min is 40#.
> I can see not wanting to go elk hunting with 35# though.
> ...


That's a valid point, but........
I'm not arguing that primitive bows weren't effective at killing game, what I'm trying to say is that todays modern compounds are more effecient(amount of energy produced compared to amount of enery put into the bow by the shooter.) When you take a longbow and lets say an APA Black Mamba 1 with an IBO of 353, and set them up with identical draw weight and length, both shooting the exact same arrow, the modern compound will waste the longbow.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats on the new rig!!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> here in az, you have to be pullin at least 50lbs...... but whatever



You only have to pull 40# the hunt big game in az.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Kaibab- a longbow can accurately shoot heavy arrows out to 200 yards. The only difference is how much practice it takes to get that good. Compounds are much easier to do that, like a rifle. They also lack durability- I can throw my longbow down a hill if I take a fall, pcik it up and shoot again. Compounds don't have that. I will agree that they store much more energy though- which is exemplified in their powerful KE. Though I don't see compounds shooting heavy arrows.

OOPS!- of course!!!- because they would be much too light (the arrows). Longbows stand out with heavy arrows. Also, modern longbows are a cross between the old selfbow and the modern compound- lacking heavy weight arrow power and compound speed. My selfbows shoot heavy arrows much better than my old laminate ever did.

We're also not talking just about speed. Compounds are rifles by comparison! But they, as I keep blabbing about, don't use heavy arrows. I've found that heavy arrows are extremely useful, and stand out much more than lighter arrows. Compouns also stabd out in that, at lighter weights, they require less work to get them to be able to do as much past 20 yards or so. A short 40# bow and light, short arrows has an effective range, in the hands of a truly skilled archer, or only about 30 yards. Modern compounds pulling 40# at 24" would have twice that. The design of the selfbow plays a huge role. In terms of energy storage though- the compound trounces the selfbow, especially in terms of their ability to use lght arrows withoout the negative effects that longbows have with them.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

60lbs is the max to kill any big game animal in North America


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> 60lbs is the max to kill any big game animal in North America


this is FALSEukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey: i wouldn't kill a moose with 60 lb or a brown bear!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

> armyboy Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bowhunt4life
> 60lbs is the max to kill any big game animal in North America
> 
> this is FALSE i wouldn't kill a moose with 60 lb or a brown bear!!!!!!!!!!!!


No that is false. Any N.American game can be done with 60# and a correctly weighted arrow. Dwight Schuh has killed both Alaskan moose and a grizzly bear with a bow with a draw weight of only 55#. Alot of people think bears are harder to penetrate than they actually are.(thin ribs)


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

This thread has been mega hijacked =[

where are those pics ? :wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> This thread has been mega hijacked =[
> 
> where are those pics ? :wink:


ya i know it is hijacked i cant figure out the pictures with the instructions its gay but ill have master hunter help me next time he comes over


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> No that is false. Any N.American game can be done with 60# and a correctly weighted arrow. Dwight Schuh has killed both Alaskan moose and a grizzly bear with a bow with a draw weight of only 55#. Alot of people think bears are harder to penetrate than they actually are.(thin ribs)


I wouldn't say 60# is the max, but I do concur that more isn't necessary. Stronger bows and heavier arrows allow one to shoot farther accurately, and also allow the archer, if they are shooting enough, to use the emergency "head shot". Such shots were use by Howard Hill to kill a bear, alligators and crocs, and a few other beasts in times where a quick kill was needed. 

Sorry for more taking form the topic:zip:!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i am about 1 hr. away until my new bow

as for compounds i am set for the next couple of years


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry for helping in getting this thread off topic.:embara:
Good luck on getting the pics up.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

HuntLions_94 said:


> You only have to pull 40# the hunt big game in az.


no, im pretty sure it's 45 to 50#. it was when i started anyways........ ive been hunting with a bow since i was 11.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Sorry for helping in getting this thread off topic.:embara:
> Good luck on getting the pics up.


nah its fine just good to know people are actually lookin at the thread :wink:


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

*40#*

Here in the great OK we have to pull at least 40# to be legal.


----------

